# New grass sprouts identification



## Tbow555 (Sep 26, 2019)

So I overseeded less than two weeks ago with a TTTF mix, that had 9% ***. I don't have a high expectation of the survival or germination for that fact, of the ***, but it was the only TTTF mixture available to me locally. I did not put down Tenacity, or any starter fert, but watered regularly. I am now seeing sprouts. Most I can tell are fescue shoots, but it's hard to tell what the other stuff is. They are low lying with two small leaves. Pics below. Can anyone identify what I have growing? Hopefully it's not an over abundance of weeds 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Can't zoom into picture. TTTF typically germinates before KBG, so pic 2 I presume it's TTTF. For pic 3 I presume some type of weed as new turf grass does not have broad leafs.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those are weeds, dicots. Did you use mesotrisone at seed down?


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes, agree with gman on the third pic those look like sprouts with two starter leaves. It's nearly impossible to ID the weed at that stage. Obviously, something cool season like henbit, chickweed, hairy bittercress, etc. Grass germinates straight up with no starter leaves (monocot). It's unlikely the weeds came from the seed you used. More likely they were in your soil to begin with. There's not a lot you can do now other than hand pulling what you can. Hopefully, it's not too widespread.


----------

